# Just had my first therapy appointment....any suggestions?



## abbytvs (Jan 22, 2007)

I was soooo nervous, I"m sure everyone here understands. The whole time I was sweating and shaking, but she was really nice and sympathetic. This relief feels like such a, well, relief. She already is sending a form to my GP for an appointment about medication, I don't know what yet. She said something like "an anxiety problem with a tinge of depression." I guess I just assumed she would tell me I was crazy or that it was all in my head. Anyway, I just wanted to share this sense of hope because it feels pretty good after weeks of anticipation about my first session. I have another appointment for next week. This is pretty much my first experience with therapy. Does anybody have any advice?


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

*re: Just had my first therapy appointment....any suggestions*

Awesome =)
Great job for going. Most people will always stay the same. But YOU are taking action to change and feel better. That in itself is saying something.


----------



## sickgirl787 (Feb 28, 2007)

*re: Just had my first therapy appointment....any suggestions*

I certainly don't want to snub or discourage therapy, but I didn't get much benefit from it. All of my previous therapists either spouted meaningless cliches or made me analyze every emotion and obsess over my problems.

But it all depends on the therapist. It sounds like you've got a good one.

:nw And I want to say I'm so impressed that you overcame your fear and are seeking help!

I want to sincerely wish you the best of luck and I hope you achieve happiness and peace of mind.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

*re: Just had my first therapy appointment....any suggestions*



> I certainly don't want to snub or discourage therapy, but I didn't get much benefit from it. All of my previous therapists either spouted meaningless cliches or made me analyze every emotion and obsess over my problems.


I haven't seen much benefit either. In fact, in some ways its made me worse by contributing to my over-analysis and worrying.


----------



## sickgirl787 (Feb 28, 2007)

*re: Just had my first therapy appointment....any suggestions*

"...in some ways its made me worse by contributing to my over-analysis and worrying."

Exactly! :agree


----------



## Prism (Dec 17, 2004)

*re: Just had my first therapy appointment....any suggestions*

I think for a lot of people therapy is different from what they expect. I haven't gone in a few years but I remember being on a "high" after a therapy session. If you like your therapist I recommend going as often as you can, even weekly or every other week if you can afford it.

The main thing is finding a therapist who knows about social anxiety and how to treat it. You probably know more about social anxiety than many psychologists.


----------

